# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Pismo ministru Vargi povodom akcije Prekinimo šutnju

## mujica

Ovo bi bilo zabavno vidjeti:



> Nedavno je na Filipinima, u  suradnji s nevladinim udrugama poput Rode, doministar zdravlja legao  pred novinarima na ginekološki stol kako bi iskusio poniženje i strah  koji žena osjeća u takvom neprirodnom i potčinjenom položaju dok rađa.  Akciju je javnost pozdravila i pozitivna informacija se prenijela po  cijelom svijetu. Smatramo da takvim pristupom sustav pokazuje da nije  odvojen od ljudi, već da im služi.
> 
>  Pozivamo Vas zato da zajedno organiziramo identičnu akciju kojom ćete se Vi osobno solidarizirati sa ženama u Hrvatskoj


Javite ako uspijete organizirati, da dođem s društvom gledati  :Smile:

----------


## emily

Pismo ministru Vargi povodom akcije Prekinimo šutnju




> Poštovani ministre Varga,
> budući da je RODA aktivna u zagovaranju dostojanstvene skrbi tijekom trudnoće i poroda te u educiranju budućih roditelja već više od 12 godina, u posljednje tri godine provodimo akciju povodom 16 dana aktivizma. Tom akcijom ukazujemo na nasilje koje žene trpe u trudnoći i porodu, a prisutno je, nažalost, i u svim hrvatskim rodilištima.
> Ove godine provodimo akciju* #PrekinimoSutnju* kojom putem društvenih mreža pozivamo žene da s nama i sa drugim ženama podijele svoje iskustvo nasilja koje su doživjele u hrvatskim rodilištima. Akcija je nadišla sva naša očekivanja te u javnosti i medijima ima ogroman odjek koji ne jenjava. Iako je to potvrda da je tema itekako važna, naš cilj nije akciju provoditi isključivo preko medija, već nam je ona poticaj za traženje hitnih izmjena praksi koje vrijeđaju i ponižavaju žene. Svjesne smo da do promjena nećemo doći ako potenciramo sukobe sa strukom. To nam nikako nije cilj.
> Mi u Rodi nikako ne smatramo da su svi liječnici loši, da je svako iskustvo loše ili da je Hrvatska loše mjesto za porode - barem ne lošija u odnosu na zemlje okruženja, dapače. Zato odmah nakon ove akcije kreće sljedeća u kojoj će žene pisati o svojim prelijepim iskustvima porođaja. Te lijepe priče redovno pratimo i prenosimo na našim stranicama roda.hr i rodilista.roda.hr.
> Međutim, smatramo da se ljudska prava žena u rodilištima ozbiljno krše, da je uzrok tome tradicionalni stav društva, ali i struke, prema ženi te neprepoznavanje osnovnih potreba žene koja rađa. Svako nasilje i neprimjereno ponašanje prema ženi - rodilji treba prepoznati i osuditi, ne s ciljem linča osobe ili ustanove, već kako bi se takva praksa gaženja dostojanstva žena hitno izmijenila. Pravobraniteljica za ravnopravnost spolova više je puta jasno i javno naglasila da se u ovom slučaju radi o spolnoj diskriminaciji.
> Rodi se, od pokretanja akcije, javljaju odvjetnički uredi s ponudom besplatnog zastupanja žena u tužbama prema rodilištima. Mi vjerujemo da to nije jedini način da se promjene i dogode.
> Stoga nam je vrlo važno pridobiti Vašu jasnu osudu bilo kojeg oblika nasilja koje trpe žene pri porodu u rodilištima, kao što nam je važno vidjeti da ćete nakon ove akcije uspostaviti prijeko potrebnu edukaciju i/ili sustav nadzora preko kojeg bi žene mogle prijavljivati slučajeve nasilja koje bi onda inspekcija istraživala. S obzirom da smo već kroz projekt koji je vaše Ministarstvo financiralo 2012. godine, “Moja prava u trudnoći i porodu” razvile bazu za kršenja prava u trudnoći i porodu, dostupnu na stranici rodilista.roda.hr, te da blisko surađujemo s udrugama i institucijama koje bilježe slučajeve diskriminiranja, mogle bismo pomoći oko razvijanja takvog mehanizma te smo otvorene za suradnju.
> Budući da ste se javno izjasnili kako ćete se zalagati za integritet korisnika i korisnica zdravstvene skrbi u Hrvatskoj, te da sa ženama koje rađaju u Hrvatskoj dijelite barem jedno negativno iskustvo jer ste se sami osjećali poniženi kad su vam, kako su mediji prenijeli, brijali međunožje prije operacije, vjerujemo da ste posebno senzibilizirani na takve nehumane i nepotrebne situacije koje nažalost doživi skoro svaka rodilja u Hrvatskoj.
> Za promjene za koje se Roda zalaže nisu potrebna financijska sredstva; uvijek naglašavamo da je potrebna isključivo promjena stava, promjena ukorijenjene prakse i načina komunikacije prema korisnicima/korisnicama zdravstvenih usluga.
> ...

----------


## ivarica

> Ovo bi bilo zabavno vidjeti:
> 
> 
> Javite ako uspijete organizirati, da dođem s društvom gledati


Budući da si tako zainteresiran za njegovo međunožje, javljamo ti prvome!

----------


## mujica

> Budući da si tako zainteresiran za njegovo međunožje, javljamo ti prvome!


Hvala, nije potrebno meni to privatno javiti. Pratit ću temu, pa kad objavite ovdje vidjet ću i pridružiti se gledaeljicama i gledateljima.

----------


## Divljaruža

Svaka čast hrabrim ženama. Ja sam isto imala iskustvo i šutjela...

----------

